# New girlfriend has allergies. Says dogs must go!



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

My potential new girlfriend has pet allergies and says I must get rid of all three dogs if I want to continue our relationship.

What would you do if you were in my shoes?


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Bye-Bye new girlfriend


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this a serious question?????


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd get a newer new girlfriend.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My girlfriend says if I go fishing one more time she will leave me.

Geez ill miss her.

That was a joke .

My real advice ?

Cajones. Grow some .


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Im with cuttingedge - see ya!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Bit like the bumper sticker for me, husband and dog missing. Reward for the dog!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I would decide if this relationship is going to be long term and then ask myself if I wanted to spend the rest of my life without dogs. (ah, no!)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Why would you even get involved with someone that has pet allergies when you have three dogs? Why let yourself get attached in the first place, did the dogs not come up in the conversation? 

I will never understand how these things happen.

Have you and she done anything to even attempt to control the allergies? Dogs in certain parts of the house only, different flooring (aka no carpeting), serious daily grooming of all the dogs, allergy shots, regular laundry, cleaning, etc?) IME most people have a family member that gets the sniffles and the dogs lose their home and family. Unless her throat is closing up and she's being rushed to the ER, I'd be working something out and she'd be helping. If she's not helping you try to keep your dogs, then she needs to get kicked to the curb, not them, because clearly she doesn't love you and isn't all that serious.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

There are plenty of women out there that dont have allergies to dog's... Find one of those... If a girl ever told me to get rid of my dog, she would be gone before she finished her statement.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

The OP can't be serious, he has an 11yr old Sheltie, an 8 yr old Collie and a GSD puppy and is asking folks on here what to do????? If that is a serious question then REHOME ALL your dogs to forever homes and stay pet FREE the rest of your life just incase you have a relationship in the future that doesn't allow for animals.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to tell you about a Craigslist posting I once saw since I can no longer find it, it's probably expired...

It said something to the effect of:

"Free: Dog house. Girlfriend said dog had to live outside so I began constructing a dog house. Got tired of building dog house and ditched girlfriend. No longer need the dog house."

I think that's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

She may develop an allegy to you - then what! Ditto to the above.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Why would you even get involved with someone that has pet allergies? Why let yourself get attached in the first place, did the dogs not come up in the conversation?
> 
> I will never understand how these things happen.


 
Exactly my thoughts!

Peace out woman!

Go get yourself a new girlfriend and screen her first!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kick her to the curb.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this for real people???? REALLY??????? Makes me pissed that I come here for REAL advice...........


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My SO says that when we met, he knew how important my dogs were to me, so he jokes that he used to put dog treats in his pockets so the dogs would love him too because he knew he better hit it off with them.

haha, I still sometimes wonder how much of a joke that is....


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Is this for real people???? REALLY??????? Makes me pissed that I come here for REAL advice...........


You have to admit that some of the questions are somewhat comical!


----------



## chinamom2 (Sep 16, 2007)

No one with an ounce of compassion or humanity would ask you to get "rid" of your 3 dogs. What will she ask you to do next? Run, lierally run, as far from her as you can.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Girlfriends come and go but your dog is your best friend forever! Not to mention what kind of person would give someone an ultimatum like that? That should be insight enough say goodbye and good ridence!


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Give her a Benadryl and some Padding so she can at least come in one last time to get her stuff but the door won't hurt too much on the way out!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Denman said:


> There are plenty of women out there that dont have allergies to dog's... Find one of those... If a girl ever told me to get rid of my dog, she would be gone before she finished her statement.


Respect


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Dennq said:


> My potential new girlfriend has pet allergies and says I must get rid of all three dogs if I want to continue our relationship.
> 
> What would you do if you were in my shoes?



read into what the future will be if you get rid of your dogs for her, tell her to take a hike


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Your a dog person so in all seriousness if being a dogless person forever is fine with you then by all means get rid of the dogs. If however, you want to be able to have dogs find a person who feels the same way. Allergies are not something your current gf can just get rid of and if a life without dogs is okay with you then re-home them. If that decision would leave you bitter than forget about this relationship working


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Take her to the doctor! They have meds for this!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Man I gotta revisit this one . Either the OP is ;

A troll
Self medicating and delirious
A virgin who just got laid

Or

A plain butt wad

Can the OP please post a photo of the new GF ? She had better be sports illustrated 2011.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Dennq said:


> My potential new girlfriend has pet allergies and says I must get rid of all three dogs if I want to continue our relationship.
> 
> What would you do if you were in my shoes?


 
Goodbye potential girlfriend....sounds like she could turn into a control freak. She could take some allergy meds. If she loves you ask her your to do allergy tests to confirm  After all that is a BIG sacrifice she is demanding of you.

Of course then I would break up with her anyway after she went through the allergy tests.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Kidkhmer that is actually funny,lol I once dated a guy who I knew right off the bat was not an animal person. He would say things like you let the dog on the bed? You let the dogs lick you? Along with other comments that made it obvious he was merely tolerating my dogs. We dated for a few months when he started discussing living together. I told him not only would I never consider living with someone I had dated for a few months but I never saw us living together because he was not an animal person. He admitted no he was not but could deal with them- it was no dice after that but we are actually still friends to this day and he jokes about it still


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Johnny Depp couldn't convince me to give up my animals.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Johnny Depp couldn't convince me to give up my animals.


Well from the sounds of it maybe a few of your cats...lol


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Denman said:


> Well from the sounds of it maybe a few of your cats...lol


Just Chaos, hahaha


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tell her to take allergy meds


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Bye-bye chicka. The dogs will be there forever. There's no guarantee that she will be. What if you got rid of the dogs and later in the relationship, she left? Where would that leave you?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

rjvamp said:


> She could take some allergy meds. If she loves you ask her your to do allergy tests to confirm
> 
> Of course then I would break up with her anyway after she went through the allergy tests.


LMAO, good one


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

She's telling you that she does not want a relationship with you. It's her out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My sister was seriously allergic to cats. It was awful. Any exposure to cats would cause the whites of her eyes to swell. I drove her to the E.R. more than once when this happened. 

This was very sad for her because she really loved cats and wanted to be able to live with one or more. So she went to an allergist once a week for at least two years and got allergy shots. At the end of that time, she could be around cats with no problems whatsoever. That was over 20 years ago and she now has three cats and is still symptom free.

So it sounds to me like the GF is using allergies as an excuse to force you to get rid of the dogs because she doesn't want them around for other reasons.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Is this for real people???? REALLY??????? Makes me pissed that I come here for REAL advice...........


The OP used the term “potential girlfriend”. Potential can mean: possible, probable, would-be. Most folks basically said, and I’m paraphrasing; “find a new girlfriend.” What’s wrong with that??? I think most of these are perfectly reasonable responses.

So what would you rather people tell him – Get rid of your 3 dogs for the “Potential” girlfriend that may or may not become a long-term relationship? Really????????? Good Grief!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

20 years later my husband still tells people "when I met my wife she told me if you ever make me choose between you and my animals...sorry you loose, goodbye".
He will never let me live that down, he knows I mean it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm guessing since she is a "new" girlfriend then this must be a "new" relationship, no offense but chances are you guys are going to break up within a couple of months or a year and then you have no girlfriend and no dogs.

IMO someone that is willing to give up there pets for a "new" relationship, shouldn't have pets at all.

I was with my ex for 3 years, he lived with me and he paid half of the bills, when he told me to give up one of my cats and that I couldn't get anymore animals I broke up with him. The next day I bought a kitten. 5 months later I got my 2nd dog. 

Dump this ​


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> IMO someone that is willing to give up there pets for a "new" relationship, shouldn't have pets at all.


Good point


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

While people are crucifying this guy....

did anyone, other than me, toy with the possibility that he may have been a little stunned by the demand and was just throwing it out to us in a "can you believe this?" kind of question?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> IMO someone that is willing to give up there pets for a "new" relationship, shouldn't have pets at all.


I wish we could 'like' threads on here like we can 'like' updates on FaceBook. 

*Like*


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot, my husband is alergic to cats. He's fine as long as he doesn't touch his face after touching the cats or letting anything the cats lay on touch him (like the pillows).


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

Dennq said:


> My potential new girlfriend has pet allergies and says I must get rid of all three dogs if I want to continue our relationship.
> 
> What would you do if you were in my shoes?


Dont let the door hit ya were the good Lord split ya:toasting:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> While people are crucifying this guy....
> 
> did anyone, other than me, toy with the possibility that he may have been a little stunned by the demand and was just throwing it out to us in a "can you believe this?" kind of question?


This!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I think it's kinda a bad sign if she's giving ultimatums before you've even established a relationship. I say dump her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay if you're stunned by the demand, please tell us that you're a true pet owner and would never ditch your animals for someone who obviously doesnt actually care or plan to be long term with you. if this is a serious question all i can say is really? you would give up the truest of friends for a twit? honest question. I know if anyone i was dating or potentially dating ever told me to give up my friends or my animals, THEY would get the boot and i wouldnt think twice about it. Theres no promises that even if you did get rid of the animals, she would stick around. She sounds like someone who isn't actually allergic but is giving the ultimatum because she knows the dogs are your number one and she cant stand the idea. Ditch the b***h


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with everyone here. My husband had a dog when we got married... I NEVER would have asked him to get rid of her though I did have to push to have her put down cause she couldnt walk anymore and had tumors... miserable existence. Anyway, we finally put her down and at the time I said no more dogs... I am married and he looked me square in the face and said I am a dog person and you will have to deal with that. lol 

I cant help but remember an episode of E.R. where the girl told the guy he wasn't circumcised and she couldn't be with him because it was yucky for her... he tried to do it at home... Yeah went as well as you might think considering its E.R. Anyway, she went to the hospital and told the docs she was just using it as an excuse to brake up with him... Dont do it man... if she is asking you to get rid of animals now just wait and see what she expects you to get rid of later.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Dennq said:


> What would you do if you were in my shoes?


 I'd ask the dogs...


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Dump the  and ran as far and fast as you can. Dogs were there first. And she sounds like a controling bossy XXXX


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

There are some medicans out there she can take for that. She sounds like a selfish heartless queen. How dare her even ask you to give up your fur babies..... It will only get worse.... Dump her!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

She is not being unreasonable. She has been honest in what she can physically tolerate. She might even have physical discomfort being around you (second hand hair). 

Rehoming a girlfriend is easier than rehoming pets anyway.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

kiwilrdg said:


> Rehoming a girlfriend is easier than rehoming pets anyway.


TOTALLY TRUE!!:laugh:


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Key word: _potential_...if it does not work out you will regret getting rid of your dogs for the rest of your life. A huge part of compatability is kids and dogs and how you view those topics...do you love a potential girlfreind enough to get rid of your dogs? Is this a test (what is next?). Think long. think hard...


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO this would be the first of potentially alot of changes... Hate it when someone thinks they can change you so they can be with you... such BS


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I think you guys scared the OP away :laugh:. One piece of advice my Grandmother gave me that I hold dear to my heart is if a guy doesn’t like animals... ditch him. Back when I was single and dating if a guy was allergic to animals or hated them there was no second date no matter how hot or how well we got along.

I knew one day I would have a ton of animals and I wouldn’t be me if I didn’t. Unfortunately you see all the time people who give up their animals for their partners. My boyfriend never wanted animals but he is so amazing and respects what I love and loves me and only wants me happy. We have three cats and two dogs... FIVE pets!…. And he did not want even ONE animal. That’s the way it should be. If someone truly, really, actually loves you then they would not even mention it or only mention it to find out how you can work through it.

Get a girl that actually respects you, loves you for you and won’t ask you to do things that will upset and stress you out.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd keep her doped up on Benadryl. That's what I do for myself.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Johnny Depp couldn't convince me to give up my animals.


For Johnny Depp, I might shove all of them in a closet and tell him that I did.......just for a short while......Hey, I'd leave the light on for the dogs.....


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Say Good Bye


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lilie - I have been a "wallflower" on this site for a while...gotta speak up and tell ya you always crack me up!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lilie said:


> For Johnny Depp, I might shove all of them in a closet and tell him that I did.......just for a short while......Hey, I'd leave the light on for the dogs.....


Jude Law would do it for me. Yum!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So the thread takes another turn....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Caledon said:


> She's telling you that she does not want a relationship with you. It's her out.


I agree with this interpretation. 

"It's not you, it's the dogs ..."


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i got a GSD puppy for my girlfriend. i thought it was a good trade.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would not get rid of my pets or change my habits for a potential anything! If she is a potential then you really have had no relationship with her. So I guess the real question is do YOU want to get rid of your pets? Its real gutzy of some chick to ask you to give up something when she does not even really know you.

IMO if you really cared about your pets you would not even have to ask what we thought!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why doesn't she get off her lazy butt and go get allergy shots and other medications to control her allergies?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> While people are crucifying this guy....


Crucifixion ! Now that's a top idea . Who are we crucifying ? The guy or the girl ? Let's do em both and sell tickets and hot dogs to raise money for his dogs !


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i love hot dogs. ill take 2 one for me and one for ava. what times the show lol


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Seriously! That is a no brainer! Keep the dogs and say goodbye.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Is this a joke question? LOL


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Good point "lisgje". I wonder if it IS a joke...No reply from the OP yet--he may be surprised by the passionate responses to his question!!!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Dennq said:


> My potential new girlfriend has pet allergies and says I must get rid of all three dogs if I want to continue our relationship.


I had a girlfriend give me a similar ultimatum. At first she said she was all right with the dog. Shortly after I started dating her she told me she was allergic to dogs; I asked her then if there is any point of continuing with the relationship. She said it wasn’t that bad, that some anti-histamine would be enough, so she insisted that we continue the relationship. So I kept her well-stocked of anti-histamine. When the relationship seemed to continue to be working out, she said that there were tests and specialists that might be able to cure the allergy, but it was too expensive for her. I offered to pay for the tests, specialists and the shots; she refused because she said the shots and the tests were too painful. She said she would rather have the minor inconvenience of the allergies than to suffer the pinpricks of the tests and the shots.
　
I thought that sounded a little nuts; as I would rather have pinpricks and shots then an allergy. I guess it depends on how bad the allergy is. I’ve got a bad back and am in a lot of pain; a few pinpricks and shots are trivial to me. 
　
I thought the relationship was going pretty good; but one night she gave me an ultimatum. Get rid of the dogs, get rid of the guns, get rid of the model airplanes, she wanted more sex, more money, and more work out of me. I was already burning the candles at both end trying to please her. I was spending money faster than it was coming in, I was taking pain medication faster than it was being prescribed so I could see her and be active with her and do some work. I was willing to cut back on the amount of guns and airplanes; but I wasn’t going to quit. And I’m certainly not going to get rid of my dog.
　
I tried seeing her as a friend after that; but she kept on thinking/hoping that I was going to give in to her demands. 
　
Another reason that I figured we should break up and that we should stay broken up; is she tried to renegotiate and bully her position. When I first started dating her, I made it very clear that I was disabled, poor, had a dog, that I shoot guns and fly model airplanes and that’s not going to change; and she agreed to those conditions.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I had a really REALY hot girlfriend of about 4 months ask ....tell.....me that I had to stop drinking so much beer once upon a time long ago in a galaxy fay away. I was 25 at the time, living in a share house with my best mates on the beach and running amok....as 25 year olds should. I told her flatly "No." She asked "are you seriously going to choose the beer over me ?". I went to the fridge, got a cold one out, opened it ( it must have been...like 9am), slugged it back, burped and said...."yes".

To this day I still vividly remember the look of incredulity on her face as she shook her head, put her clothes on and watched me smugly drink that beer.. She was a professional actress and it would have actually made for a great beer commercial.

What next ? "You must start wearing underpants !! "

Bugger that.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Dennq said:


> What would you do if you were in my shoes?


My allergies used to be off the charts. It took years of shots, dietary changes, etc. to get them under control. My wife grew up with GSD's, and wanted one in the worst way... I have had as many as five dogs at one time, but I do have a kennel with four indoor/outdoor runs.

So I say, offer her an appointment with the best allergist you can find, and a GSD puppy of her own.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this a serious post? I can't believe anyone would even consider getting rid of the dogs for a "potential" girlfriend.

If some "potential" boyfriend told me I had to choose between him and the dogs, I would definitely be telling him to hit the road -- there are more fish in the sea; and one's that would love my dogs.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> I had a really REALY hot girlfriend of about 4 months ask ....tell.....me that I had to stop drinking so much beer once upon a time long ago in a galaxy fay away. I was 25 at the time, living in a share house with my best mates on the beach and running amok....as 25 year olds should. I told her flatly "No." She asked "are you seriously going to choose the beer over me ?". I went to the fridge, got a cold one out, opened it ( it must have been...like 9am), slugged it back, burped and said...."yes".
> 
> To this day I still vividly remember the look of incredulity on her face as she shook her head, put her clothes on and watched me smugly drink that beer.. She was a professional actress and it would have actually made for a great beer commercial.
> 
> ...




That has got to be one of the funniest stories I have ever heard.
:rofl:

Love it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't even like to hang out with my friends that don't like dogs/cats... dating someone like that... NO WAY!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> I had a really REALY hot girlfriend of about 4 months ask ....tell.....me that I had to stop drinking so much beer once upon a time long ago in a galaxy fay away. I was 25 at the time, living in a share house with my best mates on the beach and running amok....as 25 year olds should. I told her flatly "No." She asked "are you seriously going to choose the beer over me ?". I went to the fridge, got a cold one out, opened it ( it must have been...like 9am), slugged it back, burped and said...."yes".
> 
> To this day I still vividly remember the look of incredulity on her face as she shook her head, put her clothes on and watched me smugly drink that beer.. She was a professional actress and it would have actually made for a great beer commercial.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

First of all I wouldn't even be friends let alone date someone who didn't like dogs. I wouldn't even waste my time with them.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I am no longer dating this crazy person! Seems she doesn't like dogs at all and I think the allergies thing was a lie though I can't really be sure. I would vacuum like crazy before she would come over but it made it worse. 

I have had dogs for forty of my fifty years on this planet and I ain't gonna stop now!
I offered to build her a doghouse outside so she wouldn't have to deal with the hair and dander.

I also told her to go sleep in the chicken coop but she better like getting up early!

She also didn't like Harleys but that that's another topic for another forum...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Well I am no longer dating this crazy person! Seems she doesn't like dogs at all and I think the allergies thing was a lie though I can't really be sure. I would vacuum like crazy before she would come over but it made it worse.
> 
> I have had dogs for forty of my fifty years on this planet and I ain't gonna stop now!
> I offered to build her a doghouse outside so she wouldn't have to deal with the hair and dander.
> ...


Brilliant suggestions you gave her!!!!  Sorry it didn't work out but yah for you!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

see ya later new girlfriend. it's not even
close to fair or reasonably for her to ask you
to get rid of he dogs. you're lucky to get rid of her
before you get to involved with her. actually i don't know
why you have to ask what should you do. would you
really consider getting rid of your dogs for a new girlfriend?


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr.Wyatt said:


> Dont let the door hit ya were the good Lord split ya:toasting:


Between you and Kidkhmer, I could barely keep my drink from spitting all over the computer screen. My ribs are still sore from laughing so hard while reading and re-reading what both of you have posted.

I totally nominate the two of you for short and sweet advice to the guys who post in this forum with "girlfriend vs. dogs" confusion issues. Just a few words from you two and it is all crystal clear what needs to be done :laugh:.

Dennq: I thought all along your question was a big joke, so I just about had a heart attack to read that this girlfriend is a real and living person. Anyway, I hope you memorize Mr. Wyatt's advice, and please apologize to your fur babies for letting that "creature" into your house, allergies or no allergies!


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Narny said:


> I agree with everyone here. My husband had a dog when we got married... I NEVER would have asked him to get rid of her though I did have to push to have her put down cause she couldnt walk anymore and had tumors... miserable existence. Anyway, we finally put her down and at the time I said no more dogs... I am married and he looked me square in the face and said I am a dog person and you will have to deal with that. lol .


Same thing happened with my wife. I was a animal lover and when we met the only dogs she had were farm dogs which were unsocialized and just there to project the farm, so all in all she hated dogs. After we put down my Springer last year do to serious medical problems out of our control she said no more animals. But she bought my daughter a cat. lol, needless to say I said I am getting a dog because in all honestly I believe having any animals in a family with children is positive and rewarding. All of my nieces and nephews are scared of dogs and cats. My son who is almost 3 has no fear of animals at all. Sometimes he is so fearless I have to watch him like a hawk. 

So I brought my 8 year old daughter to a breeder on her birthday and let her help pick our our future GSD puppy. I know a little cruel to my wife but overall she is now happy to have the puppy around and even though she may have accidents at time. (I have been letting my wife learn the hard way sometimes since she doesnt always take my advice on dog issues, IE ripped up lenolium in the bathroom, lol) 

I would say if she doesnt want to try and take allergy meds say bye bye as women come and go but your dogs will be there till the end. Think of it this way, you get rid of your dogs for this "potential GF" then she dumps you a week later now you are GF and dogless.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

There are some folks whose allergies are just so severe that drugs and shots will still keep them from having pets. I am lucky that my allergies are not that severe. 

If the GF used the approach that that was the case she might be a friend later on. If she just made the ultimatum she was establishing alpha status and needs to be removed from the pack.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

thats one of the best post i have read since a while !!!! very fun to read !!!

oh btw i would say , find another GF .. u gonna get rid of the dog and than she gonna leave u in 6 month cause of some reason .. what u do then ? buy another dog ? ..!?!?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

kiwilrdg said:


> If she just made the ultimatum she was establishing alpha status and needs to be removed from the pack.


:rofl: That was awesome!


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

As one poster said, can't remember who it was, lock them both in the trunk of your car for about three hours. When you open the trunk, the one that is happiest to see you, is the one that you keep. Bye Bye girlfriend!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

A "new" girlfriend setting ultimatums? What about allergy shots? Since we are in a democracy, it should go to a vote as to whether the dogs stay or go. The dogs would vote to stay, the gf to go so therefore, the dogs stay.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dennq said:


> My *potential* new girlfriend has pet allergies and says I must get rid of all three dogs if I want to continue our relationship.
> 
> What would you do if you were in my shoes?


key word there is 'potential'... get rid of her - other dog loving women out there.

give in this early and shell have you by the balls.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Posted by DogGone: "I thought the relationship was going pretty good; but one night she gave me an ultimatum. Get rid of the dogs, get rid of the guns, get rid of the model airplanes, she wanted more sex, more money, and more work out of me. I was already burning the candles at both end trying to please her. I was spending money faster than it was coming in, I was taking pain medication faster than it was being prescribed so I could see her and be active with her and do some work. I was willing to cut back on the amount of guns and airplanes; but I wasn’t going to quit. And I’m certainly not going to get rid of my dog."


This sounds just like a country song. I'll buy your tickets when you tour.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

In all reality though, it's still a "new" relationship. I really guess it depends on who you're more dedicated to, the life that you promised the dogs when you got them, or the life you *may* have with this girl who's already making demands early in a relationship. 

Simply by getting my two GSD's this year I made the commitment to them that they were mine. Within days of bringing them home, I was ready to die from an allergy issue that I never knew I had because I was fine with my other dogs. I was in the doctors office a couple times a week for months trying to find out how to manage it. The doctor FINALLY asked (which I never even considered) if I had brought home any new dogs recently. After it hit me like a concrete wall I said yes. He was very honest when he asked me, "Is it even worth it to do an allergy test?" I said no, no matter what the results, I wasn't getting rid of the dogs because I was the one suffering. It was a matter of managing it which I was very willing to do. I think it was just the hump, once I got over it, I'm no longer suffering and they are still with me.

I really think it comes down to who you're more committed to, and in this case, the dogs don't have a voice. They may not even like HER!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

LeftyGinger said:


> In all reality though, it's still a "new" relationship. I really guess it depends on who you're more dedicated to, the life that you promised the dogs when you got them, or the life you *may* have with this girl who's already making demands early in a relationship.
> 
> Simply by getting my two GSD's this year I made the commitment to them that they were mine. Within days of bringing them home, I was ready to die from an allergy issue that I never knew I had because I was fine with my other dogs. I was in the doctors office a couple times a week for months trying to find out how to manage it. The doctor FINALLY asked (which I never even considered) if I had brought home any new dogs recently. After it hit me like a concrete wall I said yes. He was very honest when he asked me, "Is it even worth it to do an allergy test?" I said no, no matter what the results, I wasn't getting rid of the dogs because I was the one suffering. It was a matter of managing it which I was very willing to do. I think it was just the hump, once I got over it, I'm no longer suffering and they are still with me.
> 
> I really think it comes down to who you're more committed to, and in this case, the dogs don't have a voice. They may not even like HER!


Wonderful post, i love it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Dennq said:


> Well I am no longer dating this crazy person! Seems she doesn't like dogs at all and I think the allergies thing was a lie though I can't really be sure. I would vacuum like crazy before she would come over but it made it worse.
> 
> I have had dogs for forty of my fifty years on this planet and I ain't gonna stop now!
> I offered to build her a doghouse outside so she wouldn't have to deal with the hair and dander.
> ...


Yay! Yeah, it starts with the dogs, then it's the chickens, then the Harley... LOL! Not worth it!


----------



## GSDwetkissies92 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dennq, what your "girl friend" is doing is called a **** test.
She's just testing how much control she has over you, manup and grow some balls and think for yourself. Please do not abandon your dogs for some girl. If something bad was to happen to you, she'd leave you faster than you could blink, your dogs would still stay by your side.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I promised my Mom when she got her Sheltie "Jake" I would take care of him no matter what if something would happen to her.
Well she passed away in May 2009 from Altzheimers... and guess what, Jake is still here along with Dart and Ranger.

Till death do us part boys...


----------



## GSDwetkissies92 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dennq said:


> I promised my Mom when she got her Sheltie "Jake" I would take care of him no matter what if something would happen to her.
> Well she passed away in May 2009 from Altzheimers... and guess what, Jake is still here along with Dart and Ranger.
> 
> Till do us part boys...


 you did the right thing and bless your mom


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> I promised my Mom when she got her Sheltie "Jake" I would take care of him no matter what if something would happen to her.
> Well she passed away in May 2009 from Altzheimers... and guess what, Jake is still here along with Dart and Ranger.


It sounds like she not only wanted you to abandon yourself, she wanted you to abandon your family heritage as well. If she wants a companion that would give up everything to make her happy she should get a dog.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

There is a real temptation to joke about this but there is some room for concern. You presently have three dogs and three more of your dogs have passed on. Looks like you are a true dog person. Why get involved with someone that does not share your love dogs (regardless of the reason)? You would be miserable without your dogs and as a result, I doubt that this new relationship would last very long. 
Just MHO! Good Luck!


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

It's funny. I met my fiance in college. We were in a class together and we were friendly, but not friends. I had a feeling that she liked me, but she had a boyfriend at the time and I didn't want to get involved in that kind of drama. She had been dating the guy for about 1.5 years, and she wasn't happy. 

She has two cats. They are her babies. One day she told me that her cat had been hit by a car the previous night. She had called her boyfriend in a panic and asked him to come over to her house right away. It was roughly one in the morning, and after he picked her up he announced that "had he known it was for her stupid cat, he wouldn't have gotten out of bed." 

I knew right then and there that the guy was toast. We started dating five days later and we've been together ever since. Now we're about a week away from adding a puppy to the family and we couldn't be happier


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

PDXDeutschhund said:


> It's funny. I met my fiance in college. We were in a class together and we were friendly, but not friends. I had a feeling that she liked me, but she had a boyfriend at the time and I didn't want to get involved in that kind of drama. She had been dating the guy for about 1.5 years, and she wasn't happy.
> 
> She has two cats. They are her babies. One day she told me that her cat had been hit by a car the previous night. She had called her boyfriend in a panic and asked him to come over to her house right away. It was roughly one in the morning, and after he picked her up he announced that "had he known it was for her stupid cat, he wouldn't have gotten out of bed."
> 
> I knew right then and there that the guy was toast. We started dating five days later and we've been together ever since. Now we're about a week away from adding a puppy to the family and we couldn't be happier


 

see i wonder about people who dont like animals, dont have them (if they live some place they can have them and can afford them), or give the ultimatum. I would not have only kicked that guy to the curb i would have bloodied and bruised him along the way to the curb!!!! yay you for getting the girl! Animal people are awesome. those weird ones who dont like animals.... i think they need extensive therapy!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> While people are crucifying this guy....
> 
> did anyone, other than me, toy with the possibility that he may have been a little stunned by the demand and was just throwing it out to us in a "can you believe this?" kind of question?


Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Love me, love my animals. If not, then "we" are not meant to be together.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

There is more fish in the sea, you will find someone who loves pets and no allergic. I would break it off.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Im resopnding to the OP.

POTENTIAL girlfriend? So you don't know if she even really WANTS to go out with you, or that it will even work, and you are already thinking about getting rid of your dogs for her? Coming from a woman, grow a set!


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Simple Allergy shots!!!!!! I'm extreamly allergic to all fur. I have been on shots since 05 and have six cats, three rabbits, one dog, I'm a dog groomer and I do volunteer work at the zoo. Since I started them I have no problems with being around animals. If for what ever reason (I didn't read all 11 pages) and she says that she can't get a shot then dump her!!!!! Your dogs are more important.


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

> Simple Allergy shots!!!!!!


That helps some people but some folks still cannot be around certain things even after a full shot series. I still cannot have a cat even though I love cats.

I still think it still sounds more like a control issue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PupperLove said:


> Im resopnding to the OP.
> 
> POTENTIAL girlfriend? So you don't know if she even really WANTS to go out with you, or that it will even work, and you are already thinking about getting rid of your dogs for her? Coming from a woman, grow a set!


You really should read all the OP's posts before telling him to "grow a set". He clearly stated that he wasn't dating the woman anymore.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I know many have suggested allergy shots or meds, but my brother is super allergic to lots of things, including all animals with fur. He gets itchy eyes, but worse yet can't breathe. He got shots when he was younger but they didn't help. He could never have a relationship with anyone with 3 dogs. However, he's never asked someone to give away their dogs, he just doesn't start relationships with those with animals. Stinks because it really limited his options, but such is life. He eventually found someone who is not an animal lover, so they made a great match.


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

I seriously wonder about people who don't like dogs... My thought is they must be terribly insecure with themselves or something. The reason why I believe this to be true... is that my dog has more personality and is worlds smarter than many people I have met!!! Many of those people probably don't like dogs...  Just a theory


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

DHau said:


> Love me, love my animals. If not, then "we" are not meant to be together.



Could not have said that better myself. But definitely my mentality.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You really should read all the OP's posts before telling him to "grow a set". He clearly stated that he wasn't dating the woman anymore.


Ok well that's good...

I should have read them all but I didn't. Too often the OP asks a question and it gets way to off topic. So I was just responding to the question they asked first!!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

"Love me, love my dogs." Bye bye potential new gf/bf.


----------



## LoneShepherd (Jul 13, 2009)

Eject


----------

